# Your fav youtube cover band?



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Who are you watching/listening to? My number one will always be Lexington Lab Band (thanks @dale !), but enjoy Martin Miller, the HSCC, and The Main Squeeze. Post up your list!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Leo Moracchioli


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Leo Moracchioli


That was pretty terrible


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

These 2 are on my radar


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

And this group. Their older stuff is really good. New stuff not so much.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hands down...

Band Geeks
They have a revolving line up and do everything from Classic rock





to ‘70s ballads





to old school metal





The main guy, Ritchie Castellano, is (was?) a member of Blue Oyster Cult. He has the occasional guest artist join in.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Never go wrong with the LLB. Tip of the cap to Dale (tone dr) for his contributions, instructional videos and being an all around great guy.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Postmodern Jukebox


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Main Squeeze for sure.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Nothing beats these guys.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

You like funk? You like R'n'B? You like super rich guys playing music because they love it (bald guy on the keys founded Patreon)?


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

jayoldschool said:


> The Main Squeeze


Very underrated. Their "man in the mirror" cover is outrageous.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Or theses guys


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I like Mikey and his Uke. His Ukelele covers are ok for a bit but his pandemic collabs with other artists are awesome.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

@dale LLB 😎


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> Postmodern Jukebox


uhm, that was pretty, well weird.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

This guy is father of the year : 



 - Look at the views!! Worth a subscription!!

Pretty creative way to keep the kids entertained during the 'demic!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

jayoldschool said:


> Who are you watching/listening to? My number one will always be Lexington Lab Band (thanks @dale !), but enjoy Martin Miller, the HSCC, and The Main Squeeze. Post up your list!


thank you...sincerely appreciated!


leftysg said:


> Never go wrong with the LLB. Tip of the cap to Dale (tone dr) for his contributions, instructional videos and being an all around great guy.


🙏🏼 thank you,


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont watch a lot of bands, but in terms of cover guitarists it would be former GC'er Mark Day.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Vally said:


> @dale LLB 😎



Thank you!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tuba Skinny


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This guy puts up a lot of good stuff.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

The cover songs put together by Two Minutes To Late Night are usually pretty good.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Vally said:


> @dale LLB 😎


WITHOUT QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! +1 +1 +1 +1 +1!!!! 

Been watching LLB from Dale's Vanderbilly days. Phenomenal recreations.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> WITHOUT QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! +1 +1 +1 +1 +1!!!!
> 
> Been watching LLB from Dale's Vanderbilly days. Phenomenal recreations.


Thank you...we do go back! I miss VB.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't say I have a favourite, but my tastes in covers have changed over the years.

I used to favour faithful recreations with close attention to detail.

These days I'm more into interesting and unusual interpretations of classic rock or country songs.

for example:


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

I've been watching LLB a lot lately, I didn't realise I had learned some riffs from dale..thanks dale !
I love Waddy Wachtel's covers too, I didn't read through to see if he gets mentioned..
edit 10 mis later -I just did skim through and he did not get mentioned, check this guy out people


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mooh said:


> This guy puts up a lot of good stuff.


this guy is incredible


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Main squeeze is great and scary pockets is at the top of my playlist right now.
Dallas Green has done several AIC songs, here is a great one:


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

whatever Jimmy Sakurai is doing for a good Zeppelin fix too. he is really something to see and hear both


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't say I have a favourite, but my tastes in covers have changed over the years.
> 
> I used to favour faithful recreations with close attention to detail.
> 
> ...


that was cool till he goes all beebop scattery playing


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Is it arrogant to say: I'm my favorite cover YouTuber?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Found one last week called "The Classic Rock show".


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> Nothing beats these guys.


This was who I was going to post. They are so good!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

LLB's new Zep stuff is great. I've also been watching a lot of Pamplemoose...


----------

